# training independence in a velcro dog



## REB (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi all, another behavior/training question about our 1 1/2-year-old rescue schnoodle, Mac. He's doing great in all respects, but I'm worried about the extent to which he's attached to me. Don't get me wrong, I love having him excited to see me, and I generally don't mind having him follow me around the house. I work from home for most of the day, so it's no surprise that he velcroed on to me and not my husband (he loves my husband, too... but he's like my shadow, even when we're both at home!)

What worries me is that my husband tells me Mac paces and acts anxious for the first 30 minutes or so after I'm gone if I'm out for work or errands. That's not good for the dog, and I don't want him to develop real separation anxiety. Sometimes we have friends house and dog sit while we're both out of town, and I don't want Mac to be fretting the entire time-- it's not good for him and it would probably wear on the patience of our friends! So we're trying to help him be a little more independent. I'd appreciate any suggestions... here's what we're doing so far:

- my husband has taken over all feeding responsibilities so that he won't look at me as the primary provider. 
- my husband and I both work with Mac on training, both at class and at home, but now my husband's doing more of it.
- on our bedtime walks, my husband holds the leash (I do the morning walks/runs because he's at work)
- We're going back to doing some of the recall exercises we did with Mac when we first adopted him last summer-- my husband calls him as he's following me, and he gets a treat for leaving me and going to my husband.
- I'm trying to act a little more aloof with the dog... hard to do!

And yes, Mac gets plenty of exercise and a stuffed kong and other toys when he's home alone. 

I do think that he's slowly getting better-- obedience class, especially, helps him with confidence. 

Any suggestions? Has anyone successfully un-glued a velcro dog?


----------



## kdfhors (Feb 17, 2010)

I have a recent rescue as well who had some major velcro issues. He still has some, but it's definitely improving. How long have you had him? Mine's a 3 year old who we've had for a bit over two months now.

At first, he also had an issue with barking at visitors and a few other attention-seeking behaviors. We found that the fastest way to stop these (particularly the barking and the jumping up at the door) was simply to stand up and turn around, so he was stuck looking at our backs and getting no attention. When he backed off and settled down, we gave him praise and attention. The side benefit to all this was that much of that attention-seeking was related to the velcro behavior.

Some of it was also about separation. He clearly had issues with abandonment, having been dropped at the shelter twice in his life before we found him. That came partly with time, as he has learned that we're always coming back. We have family nearby where we occasionally drop him for a few hours, and after the third time, he stopped waiting at the door for us to return, though he still gets overly excited when we do. Breaking up the routine of leaving for work has helped too. I dress distinctively differently for work than for lounging on the couch, so I've taken to dressing for work on my days off, or several hours early, in time to take him for his walk, so he doesn't always associate getting dressed with getting abandonned.

-K


----------



## REB (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks, K. We've had Mac for 7 months now-- wow!! It's flown by. Your story sounds pretty familiar... he did a lot of the stuff you're describing (barking or whining for attention), but a combination of ignoring it, rewarding calm behavior, and NILIF pretty much settled that. Mostly.  

Mac doesn't whine or bark when he's by himself (I've asked the neighbors, since we live in a duplex); I'm more worried about his over-attachment to us, and especially to me, leading to real SA down the road or to anxiety/behavior issues when we're out of town. 

Maybe it's my own anxiety about leaving the little guy. We're going to be out of town for a week in March and I'm already fretting about how he'll think we've abandoned him.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Could you do a dry run? Maybe have a friend come over one evening while the two of you go see a movie or whatever, but act like you're going on a trip. Get out the luggage, put it in the car, and such. A little nuts, sure, but if you've got a willing friend (maybe the same one who will be house/dogsitting while your gone if you know already, it might be easier on Mac if he knows the person a little already), it might be worth a shot. Then you can get some feedback on how he is while you're away. It gets him accustomed to the signs of travel as not the end of the world as well. In a lot of ways, it's kind of like leaving a kid for the first time. 

My guess though, if he only frets for the first half hour, that he'll be mostly fine. Maybe give the dogsitter some extra special treat to give him, or a new toy to play with. Something interactive might work well, and help tire him out some.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I used to think that this was a matter of self-confidence.

But Esther, who didn't even notice me for the first six months she lived with us, sticks to me like flypaper. (Though I noticed she and Molly have both gone back to bed just now.) She is the most self-confident dog I've ever known.

Molly, who has all sorts of other issues, is much more independent.

I don't view either as a problem - just a difference in personalities.


----------

